# Can’t claim ignorance



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

so I made 2 of these bad boys just to see if it’d make a difference. NOPE! 

On Day 1: 7 trips, 1 tipped.


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

15 trips tonight, not a single tip LOL. wow....


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

I worked at an amusement park for 5 years: 

The only ones who reads signs are those who are already smart enough to know.

To add extra bite: Even if they know they may still ignore.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

i find those signs pathetic when i see them


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Personally never liked the static sign. Youre not offering anything extra in return. I think thats why my tablet sign made a larger impact, it gave them something (control the cars music with Spotify) while also reminding to tip. It helped as a Select vehicle on the X platform. 

I'm sure there will be someone that calls me out on tipping, representing half of my position. I believe tipping should be for extra services. The tablet provides that (as well as being Select on X) so lets get that out of the way now.


----------

